
Fingerprint Sensor on Your Phone Is Not as Safe as You Think - dsaw
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/technology/fingerprint-security-smartphones-apple-google-samsung.html
======
hackuser
Fingerprints don't have to be perfect security, they merely have to be
sufficient for the application.

